# AEP Scouting Trip Pays Off!



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Since purchasing my first kayak this winter, I decided to make it a top priority to get out and scout the AEP Recreation Lands and fish some new water instead of the same half a dozen ponds. There's hundreds of ponds, and I knew I was missing some great water. 

Fast forward to two week, my father, a friend, and I hit up AEP to fish a few ponds I had scouted out via Google Maps. The first two we fished were good, fishing, but the last showed some great potential. This morning, the wife and I packed up the 'yaks and headed for AEP. We decided to hit up the "potential" pond, and things went very well.










In six hours, we caught over 40 bass, and they were hammering topwater. Before I could even get my kayak in the water, my wife already had a fish on.










Just as I slid the boat in and was getting my poles organized, I hear, "got another!"










I started out throwing rubber worm and caught a handful of fish, the biggest being just shy of two pounds, and the wife was catching them on the spinner bait. We started to get into shallower water, and I decided to give the frog a try. I was hoping the warmer temps in the shallows would have the fish feeling spunky. Very first cast, I caught a small bass, and it just got better from there. After catching several bass on topwater, we reached the tail end of the pond. I was sitting there casting and noticed a fish on down the bank that was chasing others off and making pretty good wake. I made a long cast past the wake and brought the frog through the area where the wake had come to a calm and suddenly witnessed a scene fitting of a Jaws movie, a fish tailing in shallow water coming to hammer my frog! The water boiled and then the fight was on. This fish had some spunk, jumping and making a dash for the deeper water. After a pretty good battle, I finally laid my hands on her.










I've always had great luck with topwater at AEP, and this was just another pig to add to the list of frog catches. She tipped the scales at 4.5lbs, and was 20" long.










After the picture session, I sent her on the way, my adrenalin pumping. Not a 100 yards up the bank, I had another monster hammer my frog. I thought there was no way I could beat the earlier catch, but luck was on my side today. After another intense battle, I landed this little piglet. As you can tell by the look on my face, I was pleasantly suprised!



















She weighted in at 5.2lbs and was an absolute hoss. I've got quite a few 4+lb fish from AEP, but I've never caught two in one day! Today's trip may have been a short one, but it was a great day!


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Those are some nice fish.Those ponds in the pictures sure look nice.I think its great that your wife goes with you,I cant get mine to cook let alone go fishing


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

omg those are nice..im goin camping there this weekend..hopefully i do half that good

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Great fish!

*Bigguns'!*


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I will be down there with a group of guys at K this weekend. Looks promising! Great fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow nicely done!! I wish I could get down there now but can't make it down until May 19th. Not sure how fish will be biting then. But man that is awesome you guys had that good of a trip!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks fellas, and good luck this weekend FishJunky. 

Bass were pretty aggressive yesterday. Didn't see any beds, in that particular pond, but the females were fat and looking for food! Caught a ton of bass on red and black 7" rubber worm also, just had a hard time putting down the frog! 

I'm planning on heading back up Monday if I don't have to work overtime. Probably gonna try to find some new water to add to the list of goodies!


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome post and pics with a great story line. My girlfriend and I went to AEP for the first time last fall and we are definitely hooked! Our set up is similar to yours , except we have a 2 seater kayak and we push it with a homemade kayak roller. you are right, AEP It is a great place to get away from the monotonous everyday fishing and it truly is a great place.


----------

